# What should i wear to this lunch occasion



## melpaganlibran (Mar 16, 2008)

i honestly have no clue! it would be easy to pick if i was just going out to brunch with family visiting from out of town or whatever. i won't know any of these people super well.

it's a function that's being held at a country club.

it's at the end of april. It is for the people who volunteer at this hospital i volunteer at.

i have a dress that would almost be awesome but it has no sleeves, it's a sheath dress that is lavender and floral. it is floor length.

yet...damnit!

i shouldn't show my arms as i'm always in an office with these folks and i have a tattoo on my bicep. i love my tattoo, it's just....not a professional look. It's just a luncheon or whatever...but...still!

agh!

any suggestions?

thank you muches!

-mel


----------



## luxotika (Mar 16, 2008)

Could you wear the dress and wear something over it? Do you have a picture of the dress?


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 16, 2008)

i was thinking the same thing...


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 16, 2008)

I agree, if you have a photo that'd be awesome but from what you've said, I would go with the dress, and a light cardigan or bolero style jacket over the top. By april you'll still need a light jacket or cardigan type thing, so I'm thinking the lavender dress sounds perfect


----------



## AppleRose (Mar 16, 2008)

one word : pashmina!


----------



## dentaldee (Mar 16, 2008)

a shrug for sure!!


----------



## Karren (Mar 17, 2008)

I think a light jacket would look great! Something like this crop blazer from Jacquard Cropped Blazer


----------



## iatreia (Mar 17, 2008)

I think your dress would be nice for that lunch at the country club. Perhaps you could use a shawl or bolero over it


----------

